# TiVo customers can transfer content to TiVo DVR with ACCESS DLNA



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.v-net.tv/tivo-customers-can-transfer-content-to-tivo-dvr-with-access-dlna/


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

:up: Nice!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

How?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

A software update, one presumes. Or maybe an app.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I would guess a Flash HME app (which is why series 4 units only).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like an app. A really cool app though. Man it really seems like TiVo is finally making good on their "one box" claim. Took them long enough!

Dan


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm impressed.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Additional info.

http://gl.access-company.com/products/itelectoronics/livingconnect/


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Additional info.
> 
> http://gl.access-company.com/products/itelectoronics/livingconnect/


Be afraid. Be very, very afraid that TiVo will remove HMO from Series4 and later.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Be afraid. Be very, very afraid that TiVo will remove HMO from Series4 and later.


Can you elaborate? Are you saying we would lose the KMTTG, etc? At some point here they are going to publish their SDK/API for developers so I see them becoming more open to 3rd party apps.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Can you elaborate? Are you saying we would lose the KMTTG, etc?


Yes, I am saying that they might indeed make third party PC apps like kmttg and pyTivo inoperative for newer TiVos. The only factor mitigating against that is that it would also kill current versions of TiVo Desktop.



sbiller said:


> At some point here they are going to publish their SDK/API for developers so I see them becoming more open to 3rd party apps.


But they will retain final approval of what actually goes on to the TiVo. IOW, they seem to be moving to a version of the Apple iPhone model.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, I am saying that they might indeed make third party PC apps like kmttg and pyTivo inoperative for newer TiVos. The only factor mitigating against that is that it would also kill current versions of TiVo Desktop.
> 
> But they will retain final approval of what actually goes on to the TiVo. IOW, they seem to be moving to a version of the Apple iPhone model.


I'm probably an optimist but I see them becoming more open with DLNA support, etc. I think they are moving in the direction of embracing third party development as long as it is compliant with their TiVo Ecosystem requirements. Cablelabs and content providers are their stickiest issues so they will need to stay in sync with their requirements.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I actually wouldn't put it past them to change something that killed pyTiVo/kmttg. They are not as hacker friendly as they once were. However DLNA is an open standard, so even if they switched everything to using that pyTiVo, etc... could be adapted.

That being said I think this is probably just going to be a streaming service. I'm betting they leave the current TTG architecture alone for transferring programs back and forth. Which means the current functionality of pyTiVo, etc... would remain unchanged.

Dan


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The truth is, if the Tivo was DLNA compliant, pytivo would not have a need to exist for most of its users. IE the method by which content is loaded on the Tivo. DLNA servers are readily available and widely supported. I can't tell by the ad in the first post if they are saying the Tivo would be a server, a display device, both or what. Also all the talk about high level DRM at Access web site is very concerning.

This could easily morph into a DLNA solution that ONLY allowed content from 'approved' sources. IE content you purchased from Tivo approved vendors, not content you already own on your own systems.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Explain this to me like I'm an idiot. Can you give me real world scenarios of what and how this would be used?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> Explain this to me like I'm an idiot. Can you give me real world scenarios of what and how this would be used?


http://www.techradar.com/us/news/digital-home/home-networking/dlna-what-it-is-and-what-you-need-to-know-1079015

Based on the very limited press release I would expect that this would allow the TiVo Premiere box to act like an Apple TV does for Airplay. You would essentially be able to easily play content on the TV connected to your Premiere box while it still resides on your computer, your NAS, your tablet, your smartphone, or any other DLNA compliant device. It appears right now that Apple hasn't signed on to the alliance so slinging content from your iOS device to the TiVo may require an alternative technology (i.e., airplay support).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Basically it lets the TiVo stream content from a computer. Kind of like StreamBaby but official and using an industry standard that allows almost anything to be the host.

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If TiVo killed PyTiVo and KMTTG, I would definitely second guess ever buying a TiVo product again.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok, so the title of this thread should have "can" be replaced with "will some day be able to".

This function isn't available now.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Seeing as TiVo (in client mode) can only decode a very small subset of video formats there would still have to be an intermediate host in the picture that can handle on the fly transcoding so not sure how that ties in with DLNA.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Ok, so the title of this thread should have "can" be replaced with "will some day be able to".
> 
> This function isn't available now.


Darn... they won't let me edit the title of the first post!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Seeing as TiVo (in client mode) can only decode a very small subset of video formats there would still have to be an intermediate host in the picture that can handle on the fly transcoding so not sure how that ties in with DLNA.


Hmm doesn't TiVo have something like this called a Stream?

No idea if it could be made to work, but it seems like if they could open it the other way it would be nice.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Hmm doesn't TiVo have something like this called a Stream?
> 
> No idea if it could be made to work, but it seems like if they could open it the other way it would be nice.


 The Stream most likely can only decode same types of video as TiVo (hardware accelerated) since cable recordings are its source so I don't think that would help much.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

moyekj said:


> The Stream most likely can only decode same types of video as TiVo (hardware accelerated) since cable recordings are its source so I don't think that would help much.


I didn't know if it might be something that a firmware update could add. Has anyone opened theirs yet to see the chipset?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Zenverge chip in there (ZN200) seems to only support mpeg2/h.264 transcodes (in either direction).

http://www.zenverge.com/pro-media-processors_zn200.html

So the same decoding/playback limitations may remain, unless there's a media server in the middle. Modernized, err, updated Tivo Desktop?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The tivo already supports mpeg2 and h264 video playback. It just has to be in the correctly formatted container. This is what a DLNA server does. It would not require re-encoding of most video. Audio is a bit more limiting but Tivo supports stereo AAC, mp3 and DD5.1 which covers most content.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://advanced-television.com/index.php/2012/09/10/access-netfront-living-connect-for-tivo/


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

sbiller said:


> http://advanced-television.com/index.php/2012/09/10/access-netfront-living-connect-for-tivo/


The part that stands out for me in the link above is the last paragraph. In particular that it will support personal media, supports DTCP-IP (I presume this is related to the TiVo Mini) and will ship before the end of the year.



> NetFront Living Connect is the market-leading DLNA Technology Component solution for multi-screen media sharing on consumer electronics and home networks. It has been integrated with the middleware of the TiVo Premiere DVR to enable consumers to access TV, web and personal media. The ACCESS solution also includes a DTCP-IP security module, a key enabler of wireless multiroom PVR functionality and other advanced media sharing applications. The solution will ship in Q4 2012.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

bout freakin time Tivo supported dlna


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

drebbe said:


> The part that stands out for me in the link above is the last paragraph. In particular that it will support personal media, supports DTCP-IP (I presume this is related to the TiVo Mini) and will ship before the end of the year.


The DLNA support is very big news and its coming to the platform much sooner than I expected. This opens up the TiVo ecosystem to a lot of other devices. I hope TiVo plans on supporting an app on the Roku as an example. I would also like to see connected TV support. The way the press release was written I thought it was mostly a way for the TiVo to receive data but I'm hoping it supports transmit to 3rd party devices as well.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am wondering if this is more in anticipation for the standards as required by the FCC.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I am wondering if this is more in anticipation for the standards as required by the FCC.


I'm sure that plays into it but I think it's more related to pressure from their MSO partners. Especially Charter, Virgin Media, and Com Hem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sbiller said:


> The DLNA support is very big news and its coming to the platform much sooner than I expected. This opens up the TiVo ecosystem to a lot of other devices. I hope TiVo plans on supporting an app on the Roku as an example. I would also like to see connected TV support. The way the press release was written I thought it was mostly a way for the TiVo to receive data but I'm hoping it supports transmit to 3rd party devices as well.


I doubt it will act as a DLNA host. TiVo has proprietary systems for streaming that lock the customer into their ecosystem, not reason for them to open that up. I'm betting this will only allow streaming from DLNA devices, not to them.

Dan


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I doubt it will act as a DLNA host. TiVo has proprietary systems for streaming that lock the customer into their ecosystem, not reason for them to open that up. I'm betting this will only allow streaming from DLNA devices, not to them.
> 
> Dan


After re-reading the most recent article I would agree with you. It allows the TiVo premiere to access content from other DLNA devices on the network.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

This is Great news, the one thing I dislike about my tivo is the lack of DLNA support, I use my phone all the time with DLNA with my current DLNA compliant Blu Ray Player. Its very easy for multiple devices to play nice with each other via DLNA. 

My blu ray rips downloaded and played via DLNA look way better than on my tivo with pytivo.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

If any of you have a Samsung SmartTV+ Windows 7/8 or even a Galaxy tablet instead of a Windows machine, you would know how the experience looks like.

Under Windows you pick up a media file and click on Play To. It shows a list of compatible devices. Right now my Samsung TV shows up there and I can pick that up and the video will play on my TV. Once Tivo supports DLNA, it will also show up as yet another device I can choose under Play To. In Galaxy tablet the feature is called AllShare (instead of Play To). Apparently the upcoming Xbox fall dashboard update will also add native Play To functionality (http://www.liveside.net/2012/08/09/...ard-update-adds-native-play-to-functionality/) so even if you dont have a SmartTV with built-in DLNA support, you can stream your video files to your xbox.

So this is a good feature with people without an Xbox or SmartTV (or any other DLNA compatible player). Tivo has to do this in order to stay in the game.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cr33p said:


> My blu ray rips downloaded and played via DLNA look way better than on my tivo with pytivo.


pyTivo gets the best PQ available out of the TiVo. DLNA is not going to improve on that.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

But that article makes it sound like you'll only get DLNA by connecting to an ACCESS box, which you'll have to purchase. It says their box has been intregreated with the TiVo middleware layer. Does that mean we can't use all our existing DLNA boxes with the Premiere? I'd hoped this would mean my Premiere would be able to connect to my DLNA server on my NAS drive, but now I'm not so sure. I wish TiVo would release a statement rather than leaving it to their partners to provide the info.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

abqdan said:


> But that article makes it sound like you'll only get DLNA by connecting to an ACCESS box, which you'll have to purchase. It says their box has been intregreated with the TiVo middleware layer. Does that mean we can't use all our existing DLNA boxes with the Premiere? I'd hoped this would mean my Premiere would be able to connect to my DLNA server on my NAS drive, but now I'm not so sure. I wish TiVo would release a statement rather than leaving it to their partners to provide the info.


Its a software integration into the TiVo Premiere -- no additional boxes are required. TiVo will most likely not pre-announce functionality like this but I expect we will see this included in the fall update which will likely be released in October or November.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

This will presumably open up the Tivo to work with Playon Media Server, which streams internet content (Amazon Prime Video, Hulu, HBO Go, etc) to UPNP media clients.


----------



## alex_h (Feb 10, 2004)

fyodor said:


> This will presumably open up the Tivo to work with Playon Media Server, which streams internet content (Amazon Prime Video, Hulu, HBO Go, etc) to UPNP media clients.


Yeah, that's the part of this that looks VERY interesting.

I decided to switch from DTV to Tivo/OTA. We already had Netflix, added Hulu+ because of this, and pretty good with no "cable channels." Paying Tivo $28/mo on TOP of $100+ for cable seemed excessive, but we've already had Netflix for kids programming, so Hulu was an easy upgrade.

PlayOn seems pretty cool, I'd just like to direct it to Tivo, the "one box" thing is just going over VERY well with the wife... More content is tempting, but Cable is EXTREMELY expensive on a monthly basis.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbiller said:


> Its a software integration into the TiVo Premiere -- no additional boxes are required. TiVo will most likely not pre-announce functionality like this but I expect we will see this included in the fall update which will likely be released in October or November.


I still don't see how this is going to be useful for most people without transcoding capabilities. The TiVo can only play VERY SPECIFIC types of video/audio- only those for which it has hardware decoding support.

And that means only MPEG2 and H264 video in certain containers, with certain bitrates, with certain resolutions, in certain profiles, and with certain audio. I have hundreds of different types of combinations of the above and through PyTiVo, only maybe two files have ever been played natively by the TiVo. Everything else required transcoding... even stuff that was 1280x720 H.264 video with AC3 audio.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I still don't see how this is going to be useful for most people without transcoding capabilities. The TiVo can only play VERY SPECIFIC types of video/audio- only those for which it has hardware decoding support.
> 
> And that means only MPEG2 and H264 video in certain containers, with certain bitrates, with certain resolutions, in certain profiles, and with certain audio. I have hundreds of different types of combinations of the above and through PyTiVo, only maybe two files have ever been played natively by the TiVo. Everything else required transcoding... even stuff that was 1280x720 H.264 video with AC3 audio.


I suppose it all how you go about building your video library. I have hundreds of videos also, all of which are natively playable by the Tivo. I transcode them all for iDevice/Tivo playback. I am excited about DLNA coming to Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> I still don't see how this is going to be useful for most people without transcoding capabilities. The TiVo can only play VERY SPECIFIC types of video/audio- only those for which it has hardware decoding support.
> 
> And that means only MPEG2 and H264 video in certain containers, with certain bitrates, with certain resolutions, in certain profiles, and with certain audio. I have hundreds of different types of combinations of the above and through PyTiVo, only maybe two files have ever been played natively by the TiVo. Everything else required transcoding... even stuff that was 1280x720 H.264 video with AC3 audio.


That's actually not true. The hardware is capable of playing MPEG-2, H.264 or VC-1. The container requirements are software specific. I presume this app will take care of the demuxing and pass the raw streams off to the TiVo hardware for decoding.

Also as proof that TiVo can play almost anything, even via pull, I had a customer from New Zealand send me a .tivo file with H.264 video and AAC audio. I used his MAK to decrypt it, decrypted the header as well, reattached header to decrypted stream and then uploaded to my TiVo using standard TiVo Desktop. The video played fine.

I actually tried to duplicate my success with an H.264 stream I created in VideoReDo but it didn't work. In fact MPEG-2 TS files don't work either. There is something unique about the TiVo TS format that we can't seem to replicate in VideoReDo. But with a properly formatted stream a .tivo file can contain H.264 video and AAC audio and be pulled to the TiVo without recoding. So the ability is there, just something in the software is restricting it.

Dan


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That's actually not true. The hardware is capable of playing MPEG-2, H.264 or VC-1. The container requirements are software specific. I presume this app will take care of the demuxing and pass the raw streams off to the TiVo hardware for decoding.
> 
> Also as proof that TiVo can play almost anything, even via pull, I had a customer from New Zealand send me a .tivo file with H.264 video and AAC audio. I used his MAK to decrypt it, decrypted the header as well, reattached header to decrypted stream and then uploaded to my TiVo using standard TiVo Desktop. The video played fine.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the above is supposed to prove. You're basically saying that your Premiere can play H.264 video saved on a Premiere, but not a random H.264 stream you created. That seems to disprove your argument and support the argument that the Premiere can only play specifically formatted MPEG-2, H.264 or VC-1 video.

In the past feeding the Premiere improperly encoded VC-1 video would cause it to reboot. I don't know if that's still true.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was trying to show that pushing an H.264 video in an MP4 container is not the only way to get a Premiere to play H.264. Thus proving that the container limitaion is not a hardware issue. If TiVo allows the company access to the hardware then they should be able to play almost any H.264 file as long as they provide the demuxers. (demuxing can be done easily in software with very little overhead)

Dan


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I was trying to show that pushing an H.264 video in an MP4 container is not the only way to get a Premiere to play H.264. Thus proving that the container limitaion is not a hardware issue. If TiVo allows the company access to the hardware then they should be able to play almost any H.264 file as long as they provide the demuxers. (demuxing can be done easily in software with very little overhead)
> 
> Dan


I will grant you that the container is less of a problem, but Morac made exactly the comment I was going to (he beat me to it), that it doesn't prove much when you didn't transcode the file in any way. Everything was identical (video codec, video bit rate, video resolution, video frame rate, storage profile, audio codec, audio bitrate, etc) except the container. That does not prove it can "play almost anything".

Also, quite a while ago I took TiVo-generated video and changed the container and it would not play and had to be changed-on-the-fly through PyTiVo. Now, it is quite possible they COULD enhance that ability on the TiVo, itself, since I don't think that is terribly CPU intensive or would require hardware acceleration. Just don't know.

Sorry, I didn't even know about VC-1.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> I will grant you that the container is less of a problem, but Morac made exactly the comment I was going to (he beat me to it), that it doesn't prove much when you didn't transcode the file in any way. Everything was identical (video codec, video bit rate, video resolution, video frame rate, storage profile, audio codec, audio bitrate, etc) except the container. That does not prove it can "play almost anything".


What proves that is the fact that you can put almost any H.264 file into an MP4 container, with the MOOV atom up front, and push it to a TiVo without recoding and it will play just fine.

Right now we have all these weird limitations with pushing and pulling H.264/VC1 content because of software limitations. I'm assuming that with the addition of DLNA they will make their support more robust and allow more types of files to be played without any extra recoding.

Also, FYI, that file from New Zealand was broadcast in H.264. TiVo had no control over the stream. Their TiVos work just like ours, they capture the stream exactly as it's broadcast, there is no conversion. There are also a few channels on one of the cable systems here in the states that started broadcasting in H.264. From what's been reported those work fine on the Premiere as well.

The hardware is there, the only work to be done is in the software.

Dan


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> There are also a few channels on one of the cable systems here in the states that started broadcasting in H.264. From what's been reported those work fine on the Premiere as well.


I receive 25 channels in H.264 from Cox here in AZ.


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

Could this not just be the software TiVo licensed to embed a portion of in the stream? I hope not but usually after ndas are expired you get middleware and component vendors posting their news


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> What proves that is the fact that you can put almost any H.264 file into an MP4 container, with the MOOV atom up front, and push it to a TiVo without recoding and it will play just fine.
> 
> Right now we have all these weird limitations with pushing and pulling H.264/VC1 content because of software limitations. I'm assuming that with the addition of DLNA they will make their support more robust and allow more types of files to be played without any extra recoding.
> 
> ...


That really doesn't prove much of anything since it is a cable provided H.264. All it proves, is that the Premiere can play specially formatted video sent over cable. Now if you downloaded a random H.264 video off the web, slapped the MOOV atom on it and the TiVo played that without issue, that would be a better test. I'm betting that wouldn't work though.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> That really doesn't prove much of anything since it is a cable provided H.264. All it proves, is that the Premiere can play specially formatted video sent over cable. Now if you downloaded a random H.264 video off the web, slapped the MOOV atom on it and the TiVo played that without issue, that would be a better test. I'm betting that wouldn't work though.


That actually does work. You just have to push it, rather then pull it, because of a software limitation.

H.264 is a standard that is seperated into profiles and levels. If a decoder supports a specific profile/level it has to support all features of that profile/level and all lower profile/level combinations. Since TiVo supports 1080 video that means their decoder supports a minimum of High/4.0. And 99% of H.264 out there will be that or lower so it should play just fine. (some BluRays are High/4.1, but I've never seen anything higher then that outside of broadcasting)

Also if you think that just because something is broadcast by cable it's encoded in some "special" way you're wrong. Trust me I deal with this on a daily basis. H.264 encoding varies channel by channel in the UK and New Zealand, it most likely does the same thing here. Luckily, becasue of the profile/level system TiVo is guarenteed to be able to play almost anything. The only thingnthey really need to do is impliment the demuxers and the streaming protocol to make it all work properly.

Dan


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

PlayOn would be perfect for this, it will transcode the MKV container to a raw MP4 and the TiVo would play it with no problems. It would only need to transcode the container and possibly the audio stream, but the video would be fine as is. That's the beauty of uPnP.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Philmatic said:


> PlayOn would be perfect for this, it will transcode the MKV container to a raw MP4 and the TiVo would play it with no problems. It would only need to transcode the container and possibly the audio stream, but the video would be fine as is. That's the beauty of uPnP.


I have seen with my TiVo HD that if I rename an mkv file to mp4 TiVo Desktop will almost always transfer it from a folder that is setup to auto transfer files. So most of the time no transcoding is necessary.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

danjw1 said:


> I have seen with my TiVo HD that if I rename an mkv file to mp4 TiVo Desktop will almost always transfer it from a folder that is setup to auto transfer files. So most of the time no transcoding is necessary.


It does recode it. It recodes it on the fly to MPEG-2 as it's being transferred to the TiVo. (I assume you have the Plus version) you shouldn't need to rename it to make it work though. TiVo made a deal with DivX a while back to support their stuff and they use the MKV container, so an MKV file should work just fine.

Dan


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> It does recode it. It recodes it on the fly to MPEG-2 as it's being transferred to the TiVo. (I assume you have the Plus version) you shouldn't need to rename it to make it work though. TiVo made a deal with DivX a while back to support their stuff and they use the MKV container, so an MKV file should work just fine.


Yes, I know it transcodes it to MPEG-2, my point is that Tivo Desktop seems not to like the .mkv file extension, but it can transfer the files without having to transcode them to some other packaging by just changing the extension.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Its a software integration into the TiVo Premiere -- no additional boxes are required. TiVo will most likely not pre-announce functionality like this but I expect we will see this included in the fall update which will likely be released in October or November.


I'd love that to be true, but my money is that only beta testers will see it this year with the rest of us seeing it in the first release next year (which could be June for all we know...)

tivo <> fast. ever.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> if i recall - isn't htere somethign in the DLNA spec that the client and host talk to each other and find out what the client is able to play back? (doesn't make it easy to play anything on the tivo, just saying the standard handles picky devices)


 I don't know much of anything about DLNA, but if all that does is filter out available videos to the client to be only compatible ones then that wouldn't be very helpful. I guess ultimately what we'd want is something like pyTivo to be a DLNA server that can handle transcoding on the fly if necessary.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I don't know much of anything about DLNA, but if all that does is filter out available videos to the client to be only compatible ones then that wouldn't be very helpful. I guess ultimately what we'd want is something like pyTivo to be a DLNA server that can handle transcoding on the fly if necessary.


some thouhgts -

Most important= Dan appears to indicate they play back plenty. (actually why i deleted my original comment that you quoted since it seemed unimportant)

also- to me it's good that my cell phone can talk to the tivo and realize if my tivo will playback a certain format or not- that i might have on my phone. (I happened to be at the press conference that moto/google/verizon had for the new RAZR M phone- unlike the 2 previous RAZR's it doesn't have HDMI out. When anyone brough it up, the talking point was that it isn't needed because you can just stream HD video over DLNA to your TV. At the time I was like- well it's too much effort to get DLNA to my tv anyway- but now I guess i can. lol)

finally- like you I honestly know little, but presumably things that are transcoding DLNA servers (like playon I'm guessing) can interrogate the tivo and find out what format to make so tivo will be happy.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

One example of TiVo being picky is that for mp4 container it wants the MOOV atom to be at the start of the file instead of at the end. It is very common to have mp4 files with MOOV atom at the end, so tools like pyTivo and streambaby have to deal with it by using a utility to re-generate mp4 with MOOV at the start of the file before sending it to the TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's just a container issue. The reason the MOOV atom has to be at the start is because the MOOV atom contains important information that is required to decode the streams inside the MP4 file. When you're copying something over a network if the MOOV atom is at the end then the whole file will be useless until it gets to the very end. However TiVo needs to decode the file to it's internal stream format as it's being transferred which is why it needs the MOOV atom up front.

I'm not a DLNA expert, but I think the protocol has built in seeking. Which means TiVo could seek to the end of the file to grab the MOOV atom, then seek back to the end to start the stream.

Dan


----------



## JHeiderman (Jan 5, 2007)

fyodor said:


> This will presumably open up the Tivo to work with Playon Media Server, which streams internet content (Amazon Prime Video, Hulu, HBO Go, etc) to UPNP media clients.


For what its worth there is a fork of pyTivo that supports PlayOn

My limited post count prevents me from linking but if you google "playon pytivo" you'll see the jkasayan fork hosted on Google Code as the very first result.

The installer tries to install as a service but I don't run it that way on my system. I just ran the installer, grabbed the pyTivo folder it created and used that to replace my existing pyTivo files.

I've been using it for a few months now to access our Amazon Prime account to watch NYPD Blue. It works great for the most part and the quality of the Prime HD Streams are very impressive. Not HD quality due to the limitations of PlayOn but still very good. It seems to time out sometimes but I think it's my DSL (7mb/768k).

The advantage of PlayOn through pyTivo for us is that the shows transfer to one Tivo and we can then stream/mrv them to the other. The only downfall is that it streams in real time due to the nature of PlayOn so there is no fast forward while watching as soon as the the show starts but without commercials it's no big deal.

- J


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JHeiderman said:


> For what its worth there is a fork of pyTivo that supports PlayOnJ


Looks like "PlayOn" supports neither Linux nor MacOS.


----------

